# Photo of the Month - June '10 Nominations



## Chris of Arabia

Welcome to the June 2010 PotM Nomination thread then

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month, don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to be on the front page!


*RULES:*

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the   photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*

3) You may nominate any photo posted on The Photo Forum during the month of June 2010 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.


How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon 




 on this   thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating


----------



## white

Untitled by RobNZ


----------



## reznap

I have a River.... and a Bridge...
by ottor


----------



## willwill

Pink dream 
by er111a


----------



## white

The Applegarth Cat by Chris of Arabia


----------



## white

Shy by bigtwinky


----------



## abc123_4

reznap said:


> I have a River.... and a Bridge...
> by ottor



I nominate this one


----------



## Arch

Chris of Arabia said:


> *RULES:*
> 
> 
> 4)* If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again.* It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.


.


----------



## gdriverx

Transition Sky by Niklas


----------



## Derrel

from the series Hollyhocks, different perspectives, by Ron Evers


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

3. Texting on-duty by Sleepy Sentry


----------



## reznap

I apologize in advance for a somewhat useless post but..

I just wanted to tell everyone 'great job' and that I think every photo nominated this month is pretty outstanding.


----------



## jay102

The pictures of reznap are so great! The colours are very strange and make me feel furious!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Countryside colours by Arch


----------



## pmsnel

Roswellgreens, PLEASE READ THE RULES!



Chris of Arabia said:


> 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the   photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*
> 
> 3) You may nominate any photo posted on The Photo Forum during the month of June 2010 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.


----------



## Arch

^Indeed.

Village Idiot - from thread 'Orly?'


----------



## Cpt.Beyond

i like translation sky =)


----------



## white

So, uhm, maybe we can get to votin'?


----------



## er111a

agreed with white layball:


----------



## Robin Usagani

^^^^^  BOT  ^^^^^


----------



## Robin Usagani

Cant we have a MOD to delete and ban all of these freaking bots????


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Ya, what gives?  Were already more than half way though July.  Something happen to Chris?


----------



## white

These clowns oughta' be fired.


----------



## graphicalstatus

I like texting on duty!


----------



## smokinphoto

abc123_4 said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a River.... and a Bridge...
> by ottor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate this one
Click to expand...


Wow! I love this picture. I think this will be the winner. Good luck. In a few hours I will post a picture too..


----------



## georgeshoemoney

I like the AppleGarth Cat! It was quite silent and catchy!


----------



## jacoblied

so many amazing photographs!


----------



## Headshots

gdriverx said:


> Transition Sky by Niklas




Amazing Pics. My nomination is for Transition Sky by Niklas


----------



## necoo

I have a River.... and a Bridge...
by ottor


----------



## seniorcare23

So nice....Hope I could joined this next time. I'll try my best for this.


----------



## LCARSx32

I think at this point it's safe to say that the "photo of the month" forum is dead.  How sad.


----------



## batmeister

I just joined this forum and got really excited...then saw it died in july? maybe someone will start another one *crosses fingers*


----------



## Ashley Stern

Pink dream by er111a is amazing.....


----------



## CBP

So who won the July POTM ??

Can we start an October / November POTM competition??? would be good to keep this going.


----------



## emilroz

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> 3. Texting on-duty by Sleepy Sentry



Brilliant Shot - perfect timing.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Emil Rozbicki
Wedding Photography Edinburgh  | Blog


----------



## lucyjannero

Amazing photographs, really nice clicking, i vote photo of Texting on-duty by Sleepy Sentry, really great clicking, quite funny as well,


----------

